# Magic Marker Minis



## Magic Marker Minis

My name is Toni, my business partner is Kari. She works all day and I take care of the animals. We don't have cameras and I don't know how to post pictures. I'll give you an update on our mares.

1: Design-(30" smokey black Tovero with blue eyes, bred to 30 1/2" silver smokey black)this is her first foal. She will be 330 days on March 1. With her very thick winter coat she doesn't look prego, but saw movement. Last night, she has had some udder development.

2: Shadow-(31" black, bred to 30 1/2" smokey grullo(Homozygous Blk))This is her third foal by this stallion. She is 330 days on March 20th. She is a early foaler(330), but may go earlier if Design foals. She loves babies. First year had her develop a bag and produce colostrum in 72 hrs(another mare had foaled).

3: Miss Te-(31 1/2" sorrel sabino, bred to same stallion as Shadow)Has had at least two foals prior to us getting her. Produces either sabino or overo. She is 330 days on March 31.

4: Lace-(29" blk & Wht(possibly sabino & homozygous Tob), bred to 30 1/2" cremello. She has had one foal.Business partner dreamed it would be a pinto colt. Due to sire being solid, I didn't think it would be a pinto. Month later she foaled a silver pinto colt. She will be 330 days on April 10.

5: Freckles-(32" silver bay homozygous Tob, bred to cremello above). She has had one foal. We purchased her and her filly. Filly is a black Tovero(possibly homozygous Tob-mature around 30").She is 330 days on April 17

6: Annie-(31 1/2" smokey blk(homozygous Tob), bred to 32" bay homozygous tob(with splash)). Has had at least one foal prior to purchase. She will be 330 days on June 3.

Last is Pixie-(31" blk & wht pinto)-bought her bred-people couldn't confirm who sire is(foal will be unregisterable)Sire is either a sorrel & wht pinto or a miniature donkey. She was in with boys from May 2012 to Sept 2012.

Once I figure out pictures, will post them. Not the best with computers.

We are also waiting on goats. Two Alpines, two Lamanchas(all will be mini-sire is my blue-eyed Nigerian) and one Nigerian.


----------



## chandab

Welcome, sounds like a lovely line-up.

At the bottom of the posting box is a button that says "more reply options", if you click on that, the page will reload and at the bottom you'll have a box where you can upload pictures direct from your computer. I hope that's enough information to help you upload some pictures. If the picutre files are large, you'll only able to load 3-4 pics per post.


----------



## targetsmom

Welcome to the nutty nursery!!! I hope you can follow Chanda's good instructions above,because we would all LOVE to see your mares. I also have a maiden (at 8 months) that doesn't look pregnant but I know she is. Best of luck to your foaling season. We have some mares due in April also and ours will be on camera so maybe you can watch??? Love having extra eyes.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Okay, all our horses are in their winter woolies(with their coats, you'd think we live in a colder state-we live in Tucson, AZ). Rained yesterday and supposed to rain off and on for the next few days. They look a little grubby. Will be clipping the mares bellies better, once the rain moves off. Looking at them now, they all look V'ed.

First up is Design, she is at 294 days.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

It worked. My business partner said it was harder than it was.

Here's Shadow(X Caliber's Little Shadow), she is at 275 days. She moved as I was backing the picture from behind, so not adding it. She is bred to Running Creeks Destiny Buckeroo-he is also Design's sire(he throws is splash gene on pinto's, not solid(yet).

Sorry, Design's reg name is HMM Design For Destiny(bred to Wesco Farms Rohans Echo ET- silver smokey black-clipped face)


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's Miss Te(Ltd's Miss Te-sorrel sabino-265 days-sire is Running Creeks Destiny Buckeroo) and Lace(MMM Chantilly Lace-blk &wht-253 days-sire is Wisteria GMB Dream Come True(cremello)).. Only took pictures of side because they are due later.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Freckles(Mini Bucks Fancy Freckles, bred to cremello pictured in last post-246 days) Also a picture of her 2010 filly, will mature around 30". Sire was 33" and dam is 32". Hope Freckles produces small again. Lace and Freckles up coming foals are Casper's(cremello) first offspring. The picture of her filly is when they where curious of the blue goat. I have a old Nubian that has a hard time keeping weight on. She gets cold easily, so a put a blanket(made) and a miniature blanket on her. All the miniatures where wondering what that was.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's the last two. Annie(Thorny Rose Rocks Ann, bred to Freeland's Geronimo Navajo Feather- this is his first offspring) is not due until June. Baby should be homozygous tobiano-both dam and sire are homozygous, Navajo also has a splash gene. Picture of Annie is back in Oct. Pixie(will be hardshipped into AMHA this year, unless we find out she is already registered) is due between April and August. She is very shy, so hard to catch. Picture of her is when we bought her in Sept 2012. She is more wooly and dirtier. She is either going to have a miniature horse or possibly a mini mule.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Thanks ChandaB, worked exactly like you told me.


----------



## chandab

Yeah! Glad it worked. And, thank you for sharing pics of your herd. Design might not be too far off of foaling since she's already 294, and these little girls can go as early as 300 days (my earliest so far was 307 days).


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

All I know is, if Design foals, Shadow will be hot on her heels. Shadow's first foal for us was a red bag and died. When we turned the first mare(that foaled) out with the others(foal was about month old), Shadow tried to steal her. We had to separate for another month. Shadow continued to be very protective of that filly, until we sold the filly

I hope Design waits until closer to March. I have a Alpine goat due any day. After that, is one more Alpine, two Lamancha's, and a Nigerian. They are all due in Feb.

I'm the only one that checks on the animals at night(kidding & foaling), and I'm by myself during the day, so I don't want to be too wore out.


----------



## countrymini

Sounds like you've got a busy few months ahead, can't wait to see all these babies when they arrive!


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Toni and welcome to the Nutty Nursery.





You have some lovely colourful girls in your herd - looks as though the coming babies will be a colourful lot too - exciting times ahead!!

Good luck with the goats - dont forget pictures of them too please.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here you go. Side view and udder view. All the does where bred about the same time, so could kid within days of each other.

Heidi is a brown Alpine(due any day-first of Feb.)At least third freshing(bred)first twins by Roadrunner where a blue eyed girl and a brown eyed girl

Angie is black Alpine(due within a week or two of Heidi)(second freshing)First was a blue eyed boy

Rosie is a cream Lamancha(due Feb)(at least second freshing)

Flower(I don't remember what Kari named her-daughter to Rosie) is a cream Lamancha(first freshing)

Wendy is a black & brown Nigerian(AGS registered)(5th freshing)She has had four sets of twins and a single-blue-eyed and brown eyed. The doe behind Wendy is her mother, Cheyenne. She had a blue eyed girl and a blue eyed boy. Both are sold.

My other doe, Buttercup, had triplets(one stillborn) in Nov. The two survivors where blue eyed girls. Both are sold.

Sire isRoadRunner, a blue eyed tri-colored Nigerian(AGS)


----------



## rubyviewminis

Your pictures and the goats make me homesick! Of course the deep snow and -17 degree temperatures have a little to do with that too lol. I raised Nigerian and Pygmy goats while living in and near Oracle, and we had Quarter Horses there. I ventured into miniatures when we moved here in no-mans-land. You have some lovely mares, can't wait to see pictures of the foals!


----------



## kehranc

Beautiful Minis cant wait to see your little babies Goats, Horses ... all of them ..xx


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, here's an update. No baby goats or foals, but one of our cats had 2 boys and two girls last night. That adds to the two girls born about three weeks ago. Two more cats are pregnant, so there will be more. We now have three black tortoiseshell females, one solid black female, one solid black male, and one black and white male. We had to move the oldest ones because there mom will nurse the younger ones. They need their mom's colostrum, so separated. Once they are a couple days old, we will put them together. First pic is the three week old girls. Second one is the new mom getting in the way of picture taking. Will get better pictures later.

We also had a coming two year old miniature filly sand colic on Monday. She was getting better Mon afternoon, but relapsed during the night. My business partner came home early from work yesterday to help me walk her. She is getting better and having more solid poop. She is unhappy because she is separated from her buddy, but I have to keep her separated until I know she is 100%.

Also, the seventh broodmare, ended up in heat yesterday. She was teasing to Rohan. She has not wanted anything to do with the boys, until yesterday. That's fine because she is the one we bought bred. We never got information on whether the sire was a miniature horse or donkey. The foal would also be unregisterable. She will be bred to our Champion Nighthawk black overo son in April or May. Both mares bred to him for 2013 coliced and died.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, here's an update. No baby goats or foals, but one of our cats had 2 boys and two girls last night. That adds to the two girls born about three weeks ago. Two more cats are pregnant, so there will be more. We now have three black tortoiseshell females, one solid black female, one solid black male, and one black and white male. We had to move the oldest ones because there mom will nurse the younger ones. They need their mom's colostrum, so separated. Once they are a couple days old, we will put them together. First pic is the three week old girls. Second one is the new mom getting in the way of picture taking. Will get better pictures later.

We also had a coming two year old miniature filly sand colic on Monday. She was getting better Mon afternoon, but relapsed during the night. My business partner came home early from work yesterday to help me walk her. She is getting better and having more solid poop. She is unhappy because she is separated from her buddy, but I have to keep her separated until I know she is 100%.

Also, the seventh broodmare, ended up in heat yesterday. She was teasing to Rohan. She has not wanted anything to do with the boys, until yesterday. That's fine because she is the one we bought bred. We never got information on whether the sire was a miniature horse or donkey. The foal would also be unregisterable. She will be bred to our Champion Nighthawk black overo son in April or May. Both mares bred to him for 2013 coliced and died.


----------



## lexischase

Oh I can't wait for more photos of the new kittens!!! I really hope your filly is feeling better!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

She is still a little depressed. She is only eating a tiny bit. We aren't giving her much hay until she is pooping normal. Gave her alfalfa pellets(soaked) witha little grain and psyllium, but she is barely eating that. Drinking good, so that's a plus. She misses Tiger, her best friend.


----------



## eagles ring farm

wow busy season line up should be some colorful foals

so sorry about your lost mares how heart breaking

We are sandy here too and give sand clear once a month for a week in the winter when the grass is sparse

I hope your filly is back to herself soon


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Gidget(sick filly) is eating, drinking, and her poop is normal. She still has stomach cramps. She will stretch out and occasionally roll. Lays down a lot. I put her buddy, Tiger, in with her. Just a waiting game, not much more I can do.

Top it off, one of our stallions was acting colicy this morning. Got him to eat some soaked alfalfa pellets with psyllium. Continued to want to lay down and roll. Walked him most of the morning. He pooped 5x, normal(not loose and not hard). He still kept laying down and rolling. We had given the filly naproxin on Monday and it helped her pain. Gave some to Hawk(stallion) and a couple hours later he was up, looking for food. Also syringed a lot of oil in him.

It's not worth calling a vet because they are worthless in Tucson. Even if it's an emergency, it takes them hours to arrive. We lost a filly because it took the fourth vet we had called two hours to show up. Had they gotten their within the hour that we had called, she could have been saved.

All they do is give the horse oil and pain meds. I can do the same thing.

On other notes, still no baby goats. Her bag is huge and I can't feel her ligaments. She's got to pop soon or I'm performing a c-section.LOL I have four more goats behind her.

I'll get pictures tomorrow of Design(300 days), Shadow(281), and Miss T(271) tomorrow(if nothing else happens). Design and Shadow have a little more bag, otherwise look the same.


----------



## countrymini

Hope they all stay well for you


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Both Gidget and Hawk are doing better today. Laying down sleeping a lot, but it's getting warm here.(so they are enjoying the sun)

Camera's battery died, while taking pictures of broodmares. Got Design(301 days) and Shadow(282 days). Will get Miss T(372 days), Lace(260 days), and Freckles(253 days) tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad that Gidget and Hawk are feeling better - they do love to worry us at times dont they! Your girls are looking good - cant wait for the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Let Heidi(Alpine goat) out this morning at 7 am. Here's a picture of her bag. I didn't think it could get any bigger, BOY was I wrong.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Kept an eye on her and this is what I got by noon. Two blue eyed bucklings.

On a miniature horse note, both Hawk and Gidget where out running around with their buddies. Hawk with two coming 2 yr olds and Gidget with Tiger and friends.

One goat down and four more this month. I am also helping a friend out and taking her 9 Lamanchas next month. I'll be kidding them out and milking them. Her daughter(own goats) is still up in Washington. They are all due in March.


----------



## atotton

Oh what cute kids!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh congratulations - they are so very cute! Well done to Heidi.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Top it off, she never layed down to deliver them. She kept walking around. I had to catch them, so they didn't have a hard landing. We where hoping for at least one girl. She had two girls last year, so couldn't be lucky and have girl's again.

My buck is batting 100% on blue eyes. A blue-eyed Nigerian had two in Nov., a amber-eyed Nigerian had two in Nov., and Heidi(brown-eyed) has two. Hope all the other kids born this year have blue eyes.


----------



## SugaryCharm

Adorable kids! We almost had a goat to kid out this year, but it didn't work out so now we have a mini to foal out instead


----------



## countrymini

AW they are soooo cute. I was going to make my hubby sell his goats so I've got more room for the girls but kidding time is so lovely I think I'll just have to keep scooping poop lol.


----------



## lexischase

They are just precious!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, we got a suprise this morning. Wendy, my Nigerian, was due at the end of this month. Walked to the backyard to check on all the does. Was concerned about the other Alpine(acting werid). Wendy had two tiny doelings at her side. The black and white one is blue-eyed(NOT LEAVING THIS FARM) and the brown-eyed one is brown and black. She is acting like she still has one more. Will update you later, if she does have another.

I'll get you updated pictures of the mares next week, unless I have a suprise. My roommate/business partner has been sick, so she has been home. The computer is her's, so I don't have much access to it. She starts her new job Monday, working for the sheriff's department.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Wow, cuteness overload, I am in love



I am so glad Hawk and Gidget are feeling better, well done for getting them over it.


----------



## jessj

Awww... such cuties! My nigerian dwarf doe Ali is due with her first in june.....cant wait!


----------



## atotton

Those little girls are too cute!!!


----------



## Jade10

Ohhh they are just soo cute


----------



## SugaryCharm

Aww



I especially liked the pic with the cat, I didn't realize how *tiny* they are until I saw the cat for scale!


----------



## Lindi-loo

OHHHHH...they are just tooo cute..i need to cuddle them


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

They are two weeks early, so they are very tiny. Wendy wasn't due until the end of Feb., so it was a big suprise to go out and see them.

I'm even scared to pick them up and hug them. One just about fits in the palm of my hand.

We usually pull the babies after 3-4 days, so we can milk the does. Because they are preemies and Wendy's bag is small, they will stay with her for at least 2 weeks. We are keeping the blk & wht blue-eyed girl and selling the other one.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, we have another baby. Our Alpine had a brown eyed doeling. Here's pictures of the two from last Sat., the two from yesterday, and the newest one.

Only have two goats to go, plus the mini's.


----------



## AnnaC

Awww - what a cute bunch of babies!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Awww so cute makes me want one ....congrats on those beautiful little kids


----------



## Eagle

Congrats, they are adorable


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, finally I have the house to myself. My roommate/business partner started her new job today.

The weather keeps going from mid-70's one day , to mid-50's the next day. It's chilly today and supposed to rain this afternoon. Winds blowing. I know it's not as bad as some places, but I have a cold to top it off.

We don't have any new kids or a foal, but one of my cats had four babies last night(in a dresser drawer), her sister is also pregnant.

Design is 312 days today. Took all pictures except her private parts. She sometimes is messy when going potty, so her backend is dirty. Too cold to wash her. When it warms up, I'll be washing her backend and braiding her tail. She's not very loose.

Shadow is 293 days. Didn't take private part pictures. She is not loose.

Annie is 218 days. I don't have pictures of her. She is still out in paddock. Getting a rounder belly.

Pixie ended up open. I had someone come out looking for a miniature. They had a cart to train the miniature. Pixie(6 yrs old) has not been handled much and is very timid. She is also not registered. He was very good with her and knew what he was doing. I made the decision to sell her to him. She will get one on one handling, something she needs.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Miss Te is 282 days.

Lace is 270 days. her baby was kicking like crazy while I was taking pictures.

Freckles is 263 days


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's recent pictures of baby goats.

Brn & wht one and light brn one without the black highlights where from a week ago Sat.(Heidi's boys).

Light tan one with black highlights is the doeling born last Thurs.

The two little ones are the Nigerian doelings born last Weds, two weeks early.

Still waiting on two Lamancha's. They are due in the next week or two.

Here's also the kittens born 2 and 3 weeks ago. Will get pictures of new babies in a few day's.


----------



## Eagle

Congrats on the new kitties



and thanks for sharing all those wonderful pics of you furry friends, wow do you have your hands full.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

My happiness, of my roommate/business partner being at work, was short-lived. she came home early and had yesterday off.

She had to go into work at 5 am this morning, so I have the last laugh.

Here in Tucson, straw is expensive and hard to find. Used to getting straw for less than $6. One feed store here has it for $10. I'm not paying that much for something they sleep on and can't really eat.

Went to our favorite feed store, that just re-opened. They are still trying to get everything in. Straw is the hardest, but the straw will be less than $8. Problem is, they won't be able to get it in until first-mid March. With Design due the beginning of Mar. and Shadow due shortly after, I had to find some type of bedding.

Alfalfa here runs between $15-18 and Burmuda around $20. The feed store we went to had burmuda for $15.50, cheapest we have seen. Told my roommate/business partner that I was going to go with that. She grumbled about using alfalfa or shavings. Had to remind her shavings is bad for foals because it can get into their nose and mouth, when still wet. The horses would just gorge on the alfalfa and get sick. They can eat the Burmuda, but it won't hurt them. She asked the owner and he said the same thing(sometimes I think she thinks I'm stupid and don't know what I'm doing). The feed store owner was willing to drop the Burmuda price a $1, if all we wanted it for was bedding. I bought three bales(one for each stall).

Turns out, I only had to use one bale for all three stalls. They didn't dive into it because they knew they were getting alfalfa for dinner. I fed them a little less alfalfa because they could nibble on their bedding. It gave them something to do during the night and gave them something soft to lay on. Their flooring consist of sand with stall matts layed down, to lessen the amount of sand they comsume.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

By the way, Design and Shadow's foals are turned around. When they kick, the movement is right in front of there mammary glands. Miss Te's foal was moving around a lot yesterday and you could tell it was still upside down and still a little sideways. The movement was on her sides and you could see an occasional butt roll across her stomach.


----------



## Eagle

I have these pics on my pc so I thought I would post them for any newbe mum's to see. Pic A is the position the foal should be in when labor starts,(this is when we notice mum's tummy in a "V" shape) the foal will bring his front legs up slowly and twist round until he is in the "take off" position.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Are you north, south, east, or west in or near Tucson? I am most familiar with the north and western sides, but then with our horses it didn't matter how far I had to go. Feed stores are the most expensive, and I don't know if you are able to get hay and straw yourself, because we drove to Florence to buy hay from one farm in particular, and fresh produce, and also the state prison sells very good hay at reasonable prices and they load. We also kept mats on sand, I sure miss that sand! Never knew I would feel that way until we moved to the clay capital here.


----------



## chandab

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Design is 312 days today. Took all pictures except her private parts. She sometimes is messy when going potty, so her backend is dirty. Too cold to wash her. When it warms up, I'll be washing her backend and braiding her tail. She's not very loose.


Two words... Baby Wipes. they work pretty good for cold weather clean up, not in the really hairy areas, but for face and private parts where the hair is shorter (under the tail they work pretty good). I actually prefer Western Family brand for this, cheaper and seem to better job for this. In warmer months, I keep a tub of them in the tack room for clean, whether it be my hands or something on the horses. [i get the alcohol-free kind, if there is still a choice. And, unscented.]


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We are west of Tucson, off Ajo Hwy(takes you to Ajo, AZ). We hate it here. We have lost four pregnant miniature mares and a weanling, due to the sand. We are always watching the horses closely, because we will get a horse starting to colic. Vets out here are hard to get to come to you, especially if it's an emergency. They come up with all kinds of reasons why they won't be there within the hour.

The Burmuda seems to be working out, because the three mares were hungry when I went out this morning. I think they enjoyed laying on something soft, instead of the cold wet hard sand. After breakfast, they are turned out to exercise. At 4 pm, they are waiting by their stalls to be put back in.

Since the mares are in good condition(two are a little plump and it's not all baby) and we feed them quality alfalfa, we don't feed them much grain. The three due next month get 1/2 lbs twice a day. The two due April(both are the plump ones) get 1/4 lbs twice a day. It's only 10% protein, but the hay has a high protein level. The mare due June, will come up in March and start to get grain.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Thanks for the advice with baby wipes, Chandra. Design would need two boxes to clean her up. She gets loose stools often since being pregnant. She is being fed the same and has had no changes in feed. Except there new bedding is Burmuda hay. She had loose stools prior. It's going to be in the 70's by Fri., so I will hose her off then. She may enjoy it, since she is shedding and very itchy. Her coat is also very thick.


----------



## rubyviewminis

I just came in from hoof soakings and cleaning mama. She isn't messy, just mama spa time at 37 degrees and I use the baby wipes, and also take out a bucket of boiling water to use for everything. It stays warm a long time.

Wow! Ajo is waaaay out there. We lived around Oracle and I had two vets who would drive out, but emergency visits were out, ya had to trailer in to them. Dr. Barbara Page was in Oro Valley and she specialized in caprine, horse, and rapture animals. She was the best. I don't know if she still practices. She also was the vet at the Pima County fair every year.

Sorry about your losses. In 18 years I never lost a horse to sand or any colic living there, so I am very lucky. I always worried though. I monthly give generic people physillium, the horse pellets are ridiculous in price. Besides, the pellets stick to their gums, front teeth, I had a lot of problems. None with the powder and it works the same. I also us Omega Horseshine for my pregnant mare and the ground flax also acts like a cleaner outer of dirt and sand.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We are going to try Metamucil because Sand Clear is so expensive. We feed in feeders(put the feeders where they poop) and on stall mates. I think it was the hay. My roommate bought some hay that was very stemy. The hay we were buying before has more leaves and less stems. We went back to that and they seem to be doing good. The only one with loose stools is Design. She is fed in her stall on a stall mat(put hay in a feeder, but she doesn't keep it there). Nothing in her diet has changed. She will be getting a behind, mammary area, and tail washing tomorrow or Friday. Will then braid her tail, as well as Shadow and Miss Te. They are all due in March.

I took a side view of Design(314 days) and Shadows(295 days) stomach. Looking past the unclipped area of Shadow(black), does she look V'd to you. She has had several babies. She foals early with little bag development. More than she has right now. She is a little loose in the private area. She is a very suttle pre-foaling mare. She has been acting a little different today. Ate all her food, but was in no hurry to leave her stall. Stands off by herself. Design is a maiden.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

She really doesn't get 'slab sided'. She just has a big belly until she foals. I was looking at her from the back yesterday and she still looks like a b-52 bomber wings and all... lol!

Kari


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We went back to our records and Shadow foaled last year at 323, so expect she'll go the same way this time. (The foal from two years was also around that time.) So, Shadow's foaling date this year (at 323) would be March 13th.

Design's midline foaling date (at 330 days) would be March 1st. So, even if Shadow is triggered into foaling right after Design, Shadow's foal should be fine.

Kari & Toni


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I hate getting up early!

Had a friend of a friend ask us, back in November, if we could do a petting zoo for their work(International Wildlife Museum). We said yes. Thought Kari would go and I stay at the house.

She started a new job and(guess what) she had to work today. Top if off, I tryed to borrow a two horse trailer and a truck from my neighbors. We have a 20 ft stock trailer that is being used as shelter for the goats(didn't want to pull it out, plus it's over-kill). I got the trailer, but they needed both their vehicles. Which meant, I had to get up at 4 am to take Kari to work. Top it off, I have to leave the animals at the petting zoo for an hour(12 pm-1 pm) to go pick Kari up. Petting zoo is from 10 am to 4 pm. I'm taking three miniatures(10 yr old buckskin pinto gelding-Ozzie, 2 1/2 yr old blk tovero filly-Feather, and a coming 2 yr old blk pinto colt), a 6 mon. old blackbelly lamb, a 3 mon old Nigerian doeling, my Nigerian with twins, my mini Rex rabbit, and my Pittbull-cross(only because her kennel is being used). I may take the Alpine doe with a single. Theirs enough room, if I have to separate the colt from the filly. KC hasn't figured out he is a boy yet. He won't get over 29". He is right now about 27", in need of a hoof trim.

So, now it's 5:45 am and dark outside. Don't want to feed this early(normally 7 am) and can't go lay back down.

The two Lamancha's still are cooking their babies. The older one was due this week. She is very big, thinking twins(maybe triplets). Her daughter is only having a single. It was warm enough last night to leave them out. We bring them in the house if it's too cold at night.

Design(317 days) is moving foreward. The ridges(in earlier pictures) are now hard in the morning. They go soft after a few hours of turn out. Looks like she will wait until March. Glad she is not really close, because no one will be home.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, Kari has been home for the last 4 days.

The petting zoo was a success, especially with the tiny Nigerian babies. Even my dog was getting a lot of attention.

Sunday, we went and picked up our friends 6 pregnant Lamancha's(they are not due until March). Boy, did we get a suprise on Wednesday. I went out to feed and saw that one of the Lamancha's was getting ready to kid. Got her in the horse trailer and she kidded two doelings at around 11 am. Called the owner(she is still in Washington) and she was freaking out(she knew when she put them in with the bucks and they weren't due until March). Told her another one had been very vocal all morning, she said she was close.(We had dived the trailer between our goats and the Lamancha's)With another goat possibly close, we decided to give the Lamancha's the whole trailer(It was very windy and we expecting a storm in). While I was getting the trailer taken care of, I took a peek at the Lamancha's(and what do you know), a totally different doe was starting to kid. I pulled that doe and the other one in the trailer. At around 1 pm, we had a doeling and a buckling(total of 4 babies, with one more doe to go). Owner told us that the final doe has had twins every time. At around 3 pm, she delivered two tiny doelings(I was worried she had them early), No, she layed down and had another doeling. We now have 7 baby Lamancha's(6 girls and 1 boy) and they are all strong and healthy. It actually snowed in Tucson yesterday, so I had to put the other three lamancha's in the trailer. They are being kind and waiting.

Also had three more kittens. I'll get pictures of the babies and mares later, when it warms up. The ridges on both sides of Design's(322 days) bag don't soften any more. They stay hard and she is a little looser in the private area. Shadow's(303 days) bag is droopier, but has nothing in it. I really hop they hold out until it is drier and warmer.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's pictures of Design(322 days) and Shadow(303 days).


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's pictures of it snowing and the lamancha babies getting their first look outside of the trailer. One of the pictures is six of the seven babies in a lamancha pile-up, the seventh one is leaving.


----------



## countrymini

Those lamancha are the cutest! Wonder if you can get them in Australia.....


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, the babies keep coming.

Another one of the six(friends) just had a doeling and a buckling. Taking care of them, so far. Let them nurse.

It looks like a second one is starting to have contractions, so may have more before the end of the day. that would leave one more.

THEY weren't due until next month, but the move has triggered them.

Mean while our two Lamancha's due any day now, are still very pregnant.

These two babies make a grand total of 9 babies(7 doelings and two bucklings).

The way it's been going, I wouldn't be suprised if Design didn't wait until March. Feb. must be birth month for me.

Will get pictures when unfolded and dry.

Reason why I say they are taking care of them, is that the owners warned ue they wouldn't take care of their babies. Only one would last year, the rest walked away. Wouldn't even clean them off. So far, all the does are raising their babies.


----------



## Eagle

You will have to move them out of the trailer and into the Arc soon


----------



## paintponylvr

Too cute! I'm doing research on goats, want to learn more. I love all the pics - THANKS. Glad that all the girls' are taking care of their own babies this year. Do the goats switch off and care for other goats' babies if the original mom doesn't? Like a nursemare?

Hopefully the mares wait a while for you.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

No, they know which babies are there's. There is one exception. The doe that had triplets was cleaning the doeling from the other doe, while in labor. She is letting that doeling nurse(she thinks it's hers), as well as her three. Will probably pull two of the triplets and bottle feed. The triplets are not gaining much weight because the doe is feeding four. The other doe will not allow any of the triplets to nurse off her.


----------



## Eagle

Silly girls



you would think she had enough with 3!


----------



## lexischase

Oh my you have a LOT going on. The kids are all adorable, and I am glad the momma's are helping you out by caring for the kids!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, last night about 5:50-6 pm, the second to last doe delivered one doeling and 1 buckling. That left only one doe to kid. I put her in the trailer with the other two new moms. We pulled the other babies and brought them in the house. Too cold out and the trailer was too full. Checked on the does in the trailer this morning, while returning babies to their moms. I am going to bottle feed the smallest two of the triplets. Mom can't keep up with them and the other two she lets nurse. Everybody in the trailer was good, so started feeding. Went to the trailer to grain and the last doe had a baby(doeling). She didn't show me any signs she was that close or even in labor. Stayed and she had another doeling. She is taking care of both of them.

I had to go out with four different colors of yarn and make necklaces for some of the babies. Five babies, from three different does, look alike.

My friend daughter(still in Washington and the owner) now has 13 babies out of 6 does. 10 doelings and 3 bucklings.

They were not due until March. Where as, mine(due this month), are still cooking their babies. I'm running out of Feb.

Will get pictures later, I haven't even been able to send pictures to the owner.


----------



## eagles ring farm

you have been busy. They are all so cute


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, we may have mini-Lamancha's by the end of the day. Looks like of of our does is in labor.

Here's pictures of Design(328 days). I didn't take a picture from behind because with her wooly and white coat it's hard to see the position of baby. Her butt is getting looser and she stays by herself more. Needs to hold out a few more days. Nighttime temps will be in the mid to high 40's and the daytime temps are on the rise. I say she is a little V'd(compared to earlier pictures), but Kari doesn't think so.

Shadow(309 days), no changes, just huge. I think it's a colt because she never got this big with her two fillies(same sire for all three).

Miss Te(298 days) Here's the story on her. We bred her to our smokey grullo(homozygous black and splash) stallion once. He was a little thin, so we decided not to breed her to him again. We were going to wait the 45 days and breed her to another stallion. When we first got her, she was very hard to catch. She was at the end of her heat cycle and we were trying to catch her. She went over by a weak spot in the fence that had my silver smokey black stallion. He went through and covered her twice(she was kicking him, but that didn't stop him). DNA testing I know! If she was covered by the second stallion she is about 290 days.

I'll get pictures of the other three mares later, there is no changes on them. Just fat!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

Oh love reading all about your little goats. We took a year off of breeding goats and then bought 2 minis.. well... not knowingly, we bought a pregnant mini and so here we are..any day now waiting for that new little arrival. I was having such a hard time not having any goats bred this year but am glad now that we didnt. Goat kidding season is so much work for us. We have the very large Boer breed and they seem to triplet out every year.. big healthy babies. I have never yet had to have a bottle baby because I work so hard on making sure the mammas WILL feed ALL their babies and by golly even if I have to tie a goat up... she will nurse her babies.. all three of them.. so it is a lot of work here for me for the first few days after a Doe kids but usually they decide to take all three, but if a new doe doesnt like to nurse a baby.. she gets in trouble with me and I make her nurse the baby. Some like to have bottle babies.. (not me so I go the extra length to not have bottle babies). So glad you have so much new excitement of new life blooming at your place. Your horse looks to be right behind our Mini in foaling times. This will be so much fun for new comers to visit your home.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I'm only bottle feeding two of our friends baby goats. Their mom was nursing them a little, but her mom was nursing them and her triplets. The triplets were not gaining weight, so we pulled the twins. We just milk their mom. Funny thing is, the owner told us only one of the six does(that were pregnant) would take care of their kids. They couldn't get any of the does to take care of their babies last year. We were able to get all the does to take care of their babies. Even ones not there's.

We are bottle feeding our mini-Alpines because one was reserved to a neighbor(blue eyed buckling). Her kids wanted to bottle feed. He will be brought over this afternoon to be banded. His brother is being banned today also because he has been sold, as well as my brown-eyed Nigerian doeling. The Nigerian was being nursed by mom, but we pulled her so the new owners could take her.

At 11:30(AZ time), we had a blue-eyed mini-Lamancha doeling. The younger Lamancha kidded. Her mom is huge, so she needs to pop soon. She can barely walk, just waddles. Mom was due before daughter, but the goats around here are writing their own book.

Here's pictures, still unfolding and a little wet.


----------



## Eagle

aahhhhhhhh Adorable. Congratulations again LOL


----------



## AnnaC

What adorable little piggies - many congratulations!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Design is at 330 days, Shadow is at 311 days, and Miss Te is at 300 days.

I'll get pictures tomorrow. Our last goat(Lamancha) has finally decided to kid today, so busy watching her.

Design is a little looser in her private area and her milk bar is a little fuller, but she is still in a holding pattern. Shadow and Miss Te are the same. Shadow usually starts bagging up 1-2 weeks before she foals, if there is no trigger. If Design foals before her, watch out. Not ready to foaling in 60 seconds. She also doesn't get a huge bag until a few hours before delivery or right after.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Shadow has no bag and isn't real loose, about the same as previous pictures. Checked her private area and it's pink. She is acting different. Not hungry(did eat breakfast), but no grazing on loose hay dropped from delivery guy. She is standing around, usually by herself. She usually lives for food.

On another note. I should have bet Kari on how many babies the last goat was going to have. I would have won. Kari said twins(said it again last night after looking at her) and I said triplets. She had the first brown-eyed buckling breech(brown & black-did have to help) and then had a big blue-eyed buckling(mostly cream and white). I figured she was done, so started bottle-feeding the other babies. Also wasn't very happy that she had two boys, we don't keep them. Wanted a blue-eyed girl. The first two bottle babies had just finished their bottles when she laid down and delivered a blue-eyed doeling(mostly white and cream). She redeemed herself. They are mini-Lamancha's.

Done with goats until June and July. Now bring on the miniature horses. I wished they would deliver during the day like the goats. I know it can happen, but every horse(big and small) that I have foaled out has been at night. After 2-3 weeks of getting up every 1-2 hours to check on them. I'm beat by then.


----------



## AnnaC

What a cute set of little ones - so glad you got your blue eyed doeling - many congrats!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

Awe.. cute little goats.. Ya.. we never had any goats deliver at night. I know people do but we found that if we fed them right at dusk.. they would kid out usually between 11-2 the next day unless there was a stahler. The latest we have had one kid was at about 5pm. So .. yes.. not used to this secretive horse thing where they want to wait until no one is watching them.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Last year, I checked on a QH/Mustang and a miniature at a certain hour. Went back out 1-2 hours later and there were their babies. I could tell they were acting different, but couldn't stand their any longer. When we move, we are getting camera's and monitors. We got foaling monitors before the last mare foaled a couple years ago, but the antenna was lost in the storm. Flew off with part of the roof and we couldn't ever find it. Worked great, except the mare could make it go off just by rubbing her head on the stall door.

Here's pictures of the first 3 girls.

Design(331 days) maiden

Shadow(312 days) foaled 2011 at 328 days and 2012 323 days

Miss Te(301 days) unknown


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Yes, the first pictures are of Design(maiden).I don't do anything, but watch. I'm ready to do C-sections.LOL


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Design was laid out flat almost everytime I checked on her(good thing she didn't have an alarm, I would have got less sleep than I did).

This morning she is a little more relaxed and elongated in the private area. There is a little spot of brighter red in her vulva. Even though her milk bag is not all the way full, the nipples are angled straight down. She even looks less pregnant than yesterday.

Shadow even looks thinner.


----------



## Eagle

Sounds very promising, keep watching her


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though Design is virtually ready to show you her baby!! Do you have someone who could share 'watches' with you, so that you can get some sleep while other 'eyes' are doing a spell of duty? I know that when I was going it alone and doing checks every 20 minutes, night and day - sitting on an upright chair during the night, allowing myself to 'cat nap' knowing that I would fall off the chair if I actually fell asleep - I got so exhausted that several times I did 'cat nap' longer than my allotted time and shot up, scrambling to get outside, feeling very guilty but luckily finding everything still alm and normal, but staying awake or being awake at the right time can be so very difficult without some help!

Hopefully Design will foal very soon for you.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

My roommate works 4 days and is off 3, but it's easier for me to keep watch on them. I'm with them everyday, so I know when they are acting different or if there is changes.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Wouldn't matter, I have 4 more to go through mid-April. Then a wait until mid May, beginning of June, for the last one.

She was quiet last night. About 9:00 pm, Design walked real fast once around her stall and then laid down and rolled. She got right back up, stretched, and then gave the flehmen response.

Her tail has no resistance when you raise it and her nipples are pointing down.


----------



## Eagle

Well it sounds like take off



I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though she's very close - sending good luck and prayers for a smooth and safe foaling!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

No, she is eating dinner. Did have liquid stool once about an hour ago.


----------



## Jamie Hunt

How exciting! I'm loving following these threads!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Quiet all night. Between 5-7 am, she has had at least two cow patty piles of poop(maybe three). Nothing is different with her bedding or her diet. She was also in her stall all day yesterday, so didn't eat anything new. Babies movements were about 6-12 inches in front of mammary bag and high up on flank. It was not hooves kicking, it was a part of the body. She's eating right now.


----------



## Eagle

Could we have some new pics of Design to see the changes please


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

If she doesn't foal tonight, I'll get you some pictures. Had to clip her because she was itching so bad. Clipped Shadow also. Will be clipping the other broodmares, if the clipper blades hold out.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's Design(335 days) and Shadow(316 days). The others will be later. I'm dragging during the day because of getting up every 2 hours and not being able to go right back to sleep.

While they were eating their grain, Shadow's foal was moving all over. Design's foal has been quiet. Moved a little while clipping her, otherwise pretty still. Compared to 3-4 days ago.

Design had a couple of loose stools last night also.


----------



## Eagle

Great pics



Looks like Design is getting close and shouldn't be too long now, Shadow could be a couple of weeks behind her but we all know these girls can change fast.

They look great





I have a pet hate and it is plaited tails after the mare has foaled



mares usually have some tummy pain after foaling and will swish their tails around, that plait turns into a lethal weapon



for your legs but above all for the little foal. So don't forget to take it out once she has paced the placenta or better still if you want it to stay clean roll it up with some vet wrap.

Ok I am jumping off now


----------



## blazingstarranch

It's good for me to see all these photos, to compare to our mares. I see so much variation it's crazy! Looks like Design is getting close, especially with less movement from baby.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I take their tails out of their braid shortly after they foal(usually after the placenta).

Shadow can fool you. If Design foals within the week, Shadow will speed up and foal within 72 hours. She did that in 2011. A mare foaled and Shadow had no bag. 72 hours later she had a medium bag with colostrum. She foaled that night, but we lost the foal. Last year she was the first to foal and only had a medium bag, until a couple hours before foaling. Her bag gets huge after she foals.

Shadows private area is looser and more elongated. She also doesn't look as big. She never gets very slab-sided, so that doesn't help with determining when she is close.

Any movement from Design's foal is close to the milk bar and high up on her flank, so the baby is positioned and ready for delivery.


----------



## Riverrose28

My tiny mares under 31" don't slab out either, but they do sorta even out and they do get the V. Funny thing about all my mini girls is only have a couple that will let me know they are in first stage, most of mine are sneaky! Good luck with your foaling.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Awh darn Renee'. I should pull my avatar lol. I never thought of that with the tail! I kept Missy's braided and bagged because that filly had to stay stall bound for two days to let her leg that was caught straighten and gain strength, and I didn't want tail hair in new baby's face. But you have a very good point.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Design is still in a holding pattern. Her milk bar is the same. She is slightly V'd. Her private area is the same with no redness. At times she looks slab-sided, other times she looks very pregnant.

All other mares are the same. We have rain and high winds coming in Fri and leaving Sat. It will be in the high 50's(50) on Sat., then the temps go back up.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Design is at 337 days and progressing very slowly. Here's pictures from side, her private area, and the milk bar. I'll put the picture from Sun next to today's pictures, for comparison. First pic is from Sun, second pic is today

She looks like she has dropped more from previous pictures. Milk bar looks the same, doesn't soften after being turned out. Her private area looks a little more swollen and elongated.

The other five mares have not progressed any more. They are also in a holding pattern. I'll get pictures of everyone after this storm moves through. High winds and possible thunderstorms. Tempatures will begin rising again by Sun-Mon.


----------



## Eagle

Wow for a maiden I think she looks very close. Her hooha is getting elongated




Look how her nipples have separated.


----------



## AnnaC

Not long to go now!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

No foal yet, but she was sure full of it this morning. Running around, trying to buck, and kicking. It's only in the 50's and very windy. She also rolled three times in the span of 15 min.

Shadow doesn't look as wide. Looks like the foal has dropped. Little udder. Miss Te is a little more filled out in the milk bar, otherwise the same. Her foal has a tendance to move around more than Shadow's and Design's.

Hope Design holds out a couple more days. The night time temps will be in the 50's and the high will be in the 70's-80's. One weatherperson said in the 90's.

Will get pics when the weather improves.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Man oh man, I wish we had temps in the 50s lol. It's snowing sideways here, and very cold...but we desperately need this moisture so I shouldn't complain. Can't wait to see new pics of your girls!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Lol, I was just about to say the same thing! Oh, how I fondly miss those Tucson temps in winter! Today we have sunshine!!! And it is getting up to around 48, all the snow is finally melting!

I can't wait to see those foals of yours on the ground! We don't even have a bag started yet



.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's updated pictures

Design-340 days(maiden) smokey black tovero

Shadow-321 days(328 days 2012, 325 days 2011)black

Miss Te-311 days(unknown)chestnut sabino

Lace-300 days(338 days 2011)black tobiano-next entry

Freckles-293 days(unknown)silver bay tobiano-next entry


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Will have to get a picture later of Freckles milk bar. Didn't realize the picture didn't have her milk bar, just her belly.


----------



## AnnaC

Design certainly looks close. Has Freckles had foals before - just asking, as for 293 days she sure has an 'almost ready to foal' tummy and vulva (but it may be the camera angle?), will be interested to see her udder pics!


----------



## Eagle

I agree Anna, I think these girls are having a race


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Freckles has had at least one foal, maybe two. Still researching that. We have her almost three year old tovero filly.

Her milk bar is similar to Miss Te's and Shadow's. Droopy but no filling.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's pictures of Freckles milk bar. A little hairy because I haven't clipped real well under there.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's new pics of Design(343 days) and Shadow(324 days). I'm ready for c-sections because I walk around all day in a stupor, from lack of sleep. Looks like the horses are the only ones getting enough beauty sleep. I'll post pics from the 12th and today, for comparison.

There's no noticable color change in their woohaa. Design's milk bag doesn't soften after being turned out all day. It's been staying rock hard. Cannot get milk either.


----------



## Eagle

How are the girls doing?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Design(347 days)I have come to the conclusion that she is not pregnant. She has a tumor and hormone problems that make it look like she is close to foaling.LOL

Shadow(328 days) on the other hand is very close. She has bagged up the last 36 hours and her vulva is extremely loose. She is not fully bagged up, but she doesn't do that until she foals. I did get colostrum expressed from her about 15 min. ago. She has been stretching and pawing off and on since yesterday. Her vulva is red.

The remaining three mares are progressing slowly. I have a feeling Miss Te will hold out until April, with Lace and Freckles.

Annie, not due until june, is just getting big.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Design(349 days)liquid from nipples clear & very sticky, vulva pale pink

Shadow(330 days)liquid from nipples clear to cloudy & not as sticky, vulva darker pink, very dropped and sunken in at the tail-head. She usually lays down a couple times during night and at least once during day, but she only maybe layed down once during night, not once during day. Her bag isn't real big, but she has a tendancy to bag fully after the foal is born.

Sorry about the lousy milk bar pictures. They are tired of all the pictures and didn't want to hold still.

I do have one question.

Design is a smokey black medicine hat tovero. She has a couple spots on face, some black hairs in tail, and a couple very tiny spots on lower leg above hoof(can't see unless you clip). She may have got the splash gene from sire(one crystal blue eye and one dark blue eye). Her dam is Lakota(Pacific Pintos) who tested neg for splash.

Design is bred to a solid smokey silver black stallion. Question is, can she throw a pinto? You can't do the color calculator for Tovero.


----------



## countrymini

No sure about the colour question but both ladies looks so massive, poor things.


----------



## cassie

the girls are looking great! won't be too long now! and that long wait will be over






I'm not sureabout colour sorry, but I know the foals will be gorgeous!


----------



## Jade10

Doesn't the word 'Tovero' just mean that she carries Tobiano and Frame??

if thats correct than yes she definitely can pass on the pinto pattern. and you can also put it into the color calculator and see what different combinations come up





So if im correct there is a 75% chance that the foal will have some form of pinto pattern (but i could be wrong best to wait for the experts to answer


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Her dam is a homozygous tobiano, neg LWO and splash. Her sire is a smokey grullo, splash and homozygous black. He is also neg for LWO. He is solid. There is no overo in her parents. She is only a tovero because of sire's splash gene. He throws solid on solid mares and either tovero or tobiano on pinto mares.


----------



## Jade10

Im a little confused now sorry haha

but does that mean she carries tobiano and splash?


----------



## rubyviewminis

So without testing she might carry cream, silver, dun, tobiano (for sure), and splash from her sire and dam. Tovero is a combination of tobiano and any overo gene. Frame/LWO, splash, sabino, Splash most likely gave her the almost all white color, or rather *painted* a few spots on her white coat.

This foal I would guess will most likely get a pattern, and strong chance of cream on a black base, with 50% chance of silver, dun, tobiano, splash. I didn't read everything, but she could have also inherited Lakota's homozygous tobiano or black genes.

Read more; and if she did she would always throw tobiano and black based foals like Lakota. And I just reread, she definitely is homozygous for black base if both parents are homo black. I almost bought Lakota before Joanne did.

Her splash gene could produce some pretty exciting surprises, or hide. Tovero is just a descriptive term for tobiano mixed with any overo gene.

Example, Missy in my avatar was thought to just be tobiano, and the foals sire a grullo/silver black tobiano. Jewel (the foal lin the avatar) proved that the sire carried cream. And that Missy carried sooty. Jewel has a dorsal stripe and mask like a dun. After testing they said she does not carry dun and her mask and strong dorsal stripe is from sooty which can really mimic dun. Jewel's dorsal stripe has never faded and is always there.


----------



## Jade10

Thanks for the explanation Becky



The terms 'Overo' and 'Tovero' get me so confused. but i think i understand them now


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I thought Design was going to show me her little bundle last night. She got agitated, was pawing, plehming, looking at her sides, laying down and rolling. She did it twice within 20 minutes. 20 minutes after that show she layed down and went to sleep. Made me stay up until 1 am for nothing.

Shadow had clear liquid from milk bar this morning, but tonight it is milk colored and sticky. She has camped out several times during the day. I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Shadow had a grullo colt @ around 4 am, but it didn't make it out of the sac. I was too late, she foaled between checks.

The foal was exactly what I wanted: a grullo colt

Shadow is fine health wise, just very upset. She loves her babies.

Still waiting on Design(358 days)


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I'm so very very sorry. Sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## happy appy

Sorry very sorry for you loss


----------



## Eagle

Poor Shadow,





I pray she recovers soon.

RIP little boy.


----------



## countrymini

So sorry



Thinking of you and poor Shadow


----------



## rubyviewminis

Awh, poor Shadow and her precious baby colt! I hope she recovers from her loss soon, so sad.


----------



## targetsmom

So sorry that you lost Shadow's foal. Have you considered using a Foal Buzzer, which you place on the halter and use with a baby monitor to alert you when the mare lays down to foal? They are around $50, so MUCH cheaper than an Equipage. I admit I prefer the Equipage, but in terms of letting you know when the mare is going down to foal, it can literally be a life- safer. Google "foal buzzer" if you are interested. Looks like you still have a few mares left to foal. Good luck with them and hope Shadow recovers soon.


----------



## chandab

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lexischase

So sorry for the loss of Shadow's foal. Hope she recovers very quickly.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Shadow is settling into the herd. Only calls out every once in a while. My APHA stallion is having a fit. I think he thought the pregnant mares were his(his paddock is next to there stalls) and he is not happy that Shadow is somewhere different. He also knows there was something different this morning.

Here's updated pictures of Design(351 days)-her liquid in her milk bar is turning to a cloudy color instead of clear(her bag also never softens, it stays rock hard) and Lace(311 days)Lace had a suprise in the milk bar, she has gone shopping since I checked her the other day. I think she will go before Miss Te(322 days)(no changes for her, so no pictures) The pictures are not the best of Lace, she is a nervous horse. Pictures were also taken after being turned out all day. They also ran around a lot because of Shadow being put somewhere else.

Design had another few episodes last night where she would stretch, paw, lay down and roll, phlem, and look at her belly. She has done this last night and the night before.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We had a older foaling monitor that hooked to there halters and you have a pager. When we the bad storm in Oklahoma, high winds took part of the roof off the barn. The antenna for the system went with it. Not sure if we can get another antenna. Checked the system last month and still worked close range. The other problem is there is no electricity to the area where the mares are stalled.

I knew from the last two foalings from Shadow, the foal getting out of the sac, would be a problem. She started acting different around 8 pm. I stayed up until 1 am. Got up at 2 am and she was standing quietly. Should have left a note for my roommate to check her at 3:30, when she got home(didn't). My alarm went off at 4 am. I must of turned it off and fell back to sleep. Woke up at 4:40. I thought I had checked on her at 4 am, but decided to check on her again. When I stepped out of my room, I knew I hadn't checked on her at 4 am. My roommate turns the light off in the house when she comes home. I remember going out when the light was still on. Went out and it was too late. This is the second time I've done this with her. Her first was a tiny grullo filly. She's being bred to someone else later this spring.

Kari said "at least it was a colt and not a filly." Problem is, I WANTED a grullo colt and that was what it was.


----------



## eagles ring farm

I'm so sorry for your loss and shadows hope she is good soon


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I drank a coffee mocho, a Pepsi, and a Coke. Didn't do me any good lastnight. Did take a nap, so I'm in better shape tonight.

Design has been more by herself today. She is very herd bound, but today seemed to want to be by herself. Hope she goes soon, we are exactly 14 days from her being pregnant for a year.


----------



## Eagle

I agree Diane, camp out in the barn with some redbull, it always keeps me awake. If she is going off alone it is another clue she is giving you.

Sending prayers fort a safe foaling


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Still no babies.

Miss Te has no bag, but she has been staying to herself for a couple days.

Design is staying off by herself. Design's babies head(?) keeps pushing out of her side(by her hip). The head sticks out about an inch. It's right next to her leg bone right below her hip bone. It's only on one side. It looks like the baby is more dropped, there is a slight hollowness below her hip. Her vulva is pale pink and milk bar is clear sticky fluid.

Lace is half way bagged up and her vulva is starting to elongate.

I'm running on fumes and crankier than the mares.

Shadow has settled into the herd as top mare. She only occasionally nickers. I know when the first foal is on the ground and turned out in the pen, next to hers, she is going to get agitated. I wish I could fine a orphan mini foal around her, she would except it in a heartbeat. For 20 yrs old, she is in good shape and flesh. She takes very good care of her foals and keeps her weight up with little supplements.


----------



## Liz k

OMG magic not to worry mine haven't gone either...lol I think Bree is trying to fossilize hers lol and so sorry have no ideas on how to make them get the show on the road (if I find one you'll be the first person I share it with)



keep the faith, and know there's others in the same boat..lol (always makes me feel better). ..


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's a update with pictures:NO BABIES

Design-smokey blk tovero(353 days)little more dropped, otherwise the same

Miss Te-sorrel(324 days)little progress in milk bar, but still needs to shop more

Laceblk & white(313 days-first foal at 338 days) she is bagging up fast-in three days she has gone from nothing, to the picture below. She may foal before Design.

Frecklessilver bay & white(306 days)very little development

Annie(259 days)no pictures yet


----------



## rubyviewminis

Sailing on the same ship here. I can't believe how far along Design is! By the way, Lakota is on Joanne's barn cam now.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Sleeping bag, I just sleep in the lounge chair by her stall. That way I don't get very comfortable.

Design doesn't want to be messed with at all today. She sees you coming and she leaves.

I have a feeling Lakota will go before her daughter.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Diane, Design and Lace before very long with Lace maybe winning the race!!

By the way - the possible 'head' that you saw on Design's upper flank area, was most probably a hind foot. With baby 'back downwards' in the tummy, ready for delivery, it is a hind foot that will often be 'seen' in the area just under Momma's hip bone.





Hoping for some Happy Announcements soon!


----------



## cassie

I am so sorry for your loss of your little colt





I really hope that all the rest of your foalings go extremley well and have no problems at all...

let us know. go Lace and Design!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I just checked on Design. Her woohaa is even more swollen and the inside is a little more red. The biggest think, is she is walking very weird in the backend. She is walking like she has a corncob stuck up her you know what. She wasn't walking like that before. Is that maybe a sign her pelvis is starting to widen for delivery of the foal?

The night Shadow foaled, she was stepping different with one hind leg.


----------



## Eagle

It could be that the foal is pinching a nerve, it does happen when they are close so don't worry. She looks close so make sure you don't dose off tonight.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Since my roommate works nights, she stays up late. The last couple nights she's been off. So, we tag team the mares. We check on them every two hours, at different times, so they are checked on every hour. Also, there has been a little waxing on the end of Design's nipples. Very little, so hard to see, unless you look very close.


----------



## Liz k

Magic I've seen yours I bet yours go first...lol


----------



## Liz k

Yes Diane I agree 1 hour a lot can happen in.. I've been foaling out mares for myself and others for 10 years now and I can't even count on both hands how many red bags, breech, dog sitting, and several other types of dystocias that had I not been right there mare and baby would not be here today...remember it only takes less then 6 min to suffocate not trying to scare anyone but this dose happen and from experience it's hard to swallow, it doesn't mean that every birth can be fixed if your right there but it dose mean you can save a life or two if you have the time to call for vet or help position the lil one to get it out..... Fingers crossed that all goes good and we soon have pics of baby's .........


----------



## cassie

Iagree with Diane! my mare had wax the morning of the day she foaled... she then foaled at 8:30pm that night my beautiful little gelding





the second mare I foaled out had wax at 6pm she foaled at 8pm that night... so I would be watching her very carefully!

hoping for good news from you in the morning!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Design had a big silver pinto colt at 7:40 pm. His cannons measure 8 3/4 inches, making him to mature around 32-34 inches. If I keep him, he will be gelded and turned into my cart horse(when old enough).

He was a tight fit and I had to help. He has two crystal blue eyes(lets see if they stay that way). He is very flashy. he's is having a little trouble getting the milk bar because of his height. Mom is 30".

Mom is a little crampy, but being very good. Will get pictures in the morning.

I was ready for a all nighter, but she was kind to me and foaled at a reasonable hour.

Thanks for pushing me to stay out there because she did need help. She was eating, pooped about 4x in 20 minutes. My roommate can out to check on me and I told her she was pooping a lot. Kari went in to get warmer cloths(she freezes in 70 degree weather). 10 minutes after she got back, there was a white bubble. Kari came out at 7:10 and baby out by 7:40.


----------



## cassie

WOOHOOOOO!!!! oh my gosh I'm so happy for you! your hard work paid off and you have agorgeous new little colt! well done!

good on you for being there and helping her



can't wait for some piccies! what a good girl foaling at such a good time for you yippee! very very happy for you!


----------



## Liz k

See I told you yours would go first....lol I'm glad to hear all went good....


----------



## AnnaC

Many cogratulations!! So glad it all went well for you and Design!!








Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## countrymini

Yay! Congrats!



(psst photos)


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats on your colt - can't wait to see pics. Clyde had 8 1/2" cannons and is already over 34" as a yearling but should be a super driving horse. Great size for it.


----------



## Eagle

yippeeeeeeeeeeeee Congratulations


----------



## rubyviewminis

Whew! Congratulations!!! So happy for you and Design! Me too, hint, hint. Lots of pics of your new baby.


----------



## JAX

Oh congrats to you! My what a big big boy for such a little mare!! I agree with the others... we NEED pictures!!


----------



## Liz k

Ok come on don't keep us all waiting must see pics.......lol........


----------



## SummerTime

Congrats!!! Glad baby and momma are ok!! Cant wait for pictures!!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Sorry, it took so long. Had to catch a mare in the big pen. Took me two hours and probable a black eye.(Swung the whip, hit a branch, and the end of the whip hit me above the eye.Nice big goose egg!!!LOL

Sire:Wesco Farms Rohans Echo ET(silver smokey black)30 1/2"

Dam:HMM Designed For Destiny(black tovero w/ splash)30"

Introducing:

Magic Marker(MMM)???? 8 3/4" cannons(measured twice)


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations, very cute!


----------



## countrymini

GORGEOUS!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's updated pictures of the next three mares due.

Miss Te(326 days)her vulva is getting elongated, otherwise she is moving slowly

Lace(315 days)she is close-the edema in front of her bag has moved to her milk bar. She was excited about the foal. Kari thinks 2 weeks, I think sooner. Her first foal she had at 338 days.

Freckles(308 days)very elongated vulva, but no bag


----------



## SugaryCharm

Congratulations!! I just love the loud pintos. What a cutie!

Looks like there will be more to coo over soon!!


----------



## Liz k

Wow magic he's a doll love his lil face...lol get ready or round two soon by looks of the pics....


----------



## amystours

How precious!!! And he does look like a big fella!!! I just wanna squeeze him!!!


----------



## Jade10

Congratulations!!! Such a gorgeous foal with lovely loud markings


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! He certainly is a BIG boy - very handsome too!!

Looks as though Lace is going to follow very soon!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Congrats on your cutie pie! Geez! Missy is much farther in days, and your mares look good and ready!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's pictures of Design's colt(4 days-he was checking the cat out by me) and mares coming up:

Miss Te(329 days)finally i can say there is changes in her milk bar. It was a little hard this morning. Pictures are in next post.

Lace(318 days)about the same. Needs a little more filling in the milk bar and flabbier vulva area.

Freckles(310 days) she the one with the most relaxation in vulva area, but doesn't fill like she has been to the grocery store. Pictures are in next post.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's Miss Te and Freckles pictures. They were out of order in other post and I couldn't get them fixed. So, posted new post.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

If your talking about Lace, the edema is down a lot from 4 days ago. 4 days ago, it looked like she had a bag in front of her actual bag. The edema is almost non-existent now.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

That's Lace. Her edema is way done. She is also a little portly, but don't tell her that.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

My roommate(Kari-she owns her) is hoping for a buckskin pinto filly. Sire is a cremello(his first). This mare had a silver pinto colt 2 years ago with the above colts sire.


----------



## lexischase

I have NO idea how I missed this little colt, but congratulations! What a complete cutie pie!!!


----------



## happy appy

What a cutie Pie! Love his markings!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Lace(321 days), Miss Te(332 days), and Freckles(314 days) have hit a brick wall.

Lace has the most impressive bag(just needs a little more-80%), and a little more relaxed in the vulva.

Miss Te has a very relaxed vulva and it's very red, but no bag to speak of(about 30%). Checked her vulva a few minutes ago and it's gone back to pink.

Freckles is very loose and is about 40% bagged up.

I took pictures, but the camera died right after the last picture. I can't get it to turn on at all. I know it's not the battery because the lens didn't retract.


----------



## cassie

I am in love with Design's colt! he is too gorgeous for words! love him!

hopefulyl the girls will get going so we have more babies to love very soon


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I'm planning on gelding him and training him to cart(when he is old enough). If you want to pay the shipping and quarantine(plus his price), you can have him. He is only registered AMHR, have to hardship dam into AMHA this year.LOL


----------



## cassie

Magic Marker Minis said:


> I'm planning on gelding him and training him to cart(when he is old enough). If you want to pay the shipping and quarantine(plus his price), you can have him. He is only registered AMHR, have to hardship dam into AMHA this year.LOL


HAHAHA can you imagine how much it would cost just to ship him to Australia? LOL












lol otherwise I would consider it very seriously LOL.

I'm sure he will do very well with a cart



very exciting times for you


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I finally have the camera working! Who knew you had to charge it.LOL


----------



## Gone_Riding

Especially the pinto!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

There hasn't been much changes in the three mares.

Miss Te(334 days) has been more restless at night, she paces the stall. She is very loose and dropped. I have a feeling she is going to foal without much of a bag. The foal looks like it has moved forward. This is going to be a tiny foal, she is not very big.

Lace(323 days)loose, but still has edema in front of the bag. Nipples pointing down.

Freckles(316 days)slowly getting a bag, otherwise the same.


----------



## Eagle

Yippeeee, keep a close eye on them as they are looking close


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Just got a text from a gentlemen we sold a buckskin mare to, who was in foal to the same sire as Dice's. We sold her because she was 34" and very big boned. She foaled a colt on April Fool's day, April 1st. He sent me pictures on my phone and it looks like it is a buckskin(possibly silver). He also looks like he is going to be tall.

I can't transfer the pictures from my phone to the computer.


----------



## Eagle

yippeee for another healthy baby


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

The mares are still on stand-by. Here's updated pictures.

Miss Te(335 days)not much of a bag, but she has no tail resistance. Also jelly butt. Hoohaa goes from elongated, to tight. Still very restless in her stall.

Lace(324 days)still needs to loose edema in front of bag. A little tail resistance, no jelly butt. She was V'd last night and off and on today.

Freckles(317 days)she has very little tail resistance, even more than Lace. She has dropped in her butt area overnight. Had a nice round butt last night. Hip bones more pronounced.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's the concern with Annie. Kari purchased her in May 2012, with the possibility she was in foal to LTD Man In Command. She ended coming into heat about 2-3 weeks after we got her home(lived in MO than). We bred her mid-May(5/15-5/21), accidently threw away the paper with the exact days earlier this year. We moved to AZ the first of June. She looked like she was possibly coming back into heat, but the trip was stressful(for us and the animals). First of July she started teasing to the stallions(penned next to the mares). We bred her between 7/3-7/8. By our calculations she is 270 days, 330 days on June 3.

This morning when I looked at her, she didn't have a round butt. She is starting to look like the mares due now. I decided to check her bag and felt some hardness to it.

I would like you yo look at the pictures and tell me if you think she may have been pregnant in July and still let the stallion cover her. If that is so, she is 317 days+/- a few days. Last pictures I took of her were back in Jan. and I don't know if I took all angles(because I thought she was a later foaling).

She has had at least one foal. We were looking at her about 2 months ago and thought she was a little big for being due in June. Her and Miss Te are about the same height and body structure, Miss Te is barely showing. We are concerned because her last foal was a tight fit and had to be pulled. It affected the fillies gait in her backend.


----------



## AnnaC

IMO she looks just perfect for a mare approx 317 days in foal!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

So, are you saying Annie might have already been bred when she let the stallion cover her in July. That would mean she is due to deliver this month or first of May, not June like we thought.


----------



## cassie

I agree with Anna, she is bagging up and starting to drop... looks good for a April may baby! 

I'm not sure about letting the stallion cover her... maybe you could ask the question on the main forum?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Miss Te(338 days) more filling in milk bar, otherwise the same.

Lace(327 days)V'd for the last 3 days. Moves towards front legs, than back to middle of stomach. More noticeable at times. She has been scratching her butt a lot the last couple days. She cut her vulva(will notice in pictures), so she is sore. I checked inside vulva lastnight, deep red further in. Pale pink closer to opening. Can't get pictures because it makes her uncomfortable with the cut. Doctoring it and keeping it clean. The swelling still in front of bag has been there since last year(she was open). It's her fatty bag, otherwise all edema has moved to her bag. Some clear, sticky fluid.

Freckles(320 days)more filling in bag, otherwise the same. Maybe a little more loose in vulva area. Still wide

Annie(321 days?)more filling in bag with hardness, still wide.


----------



## 

Not sure who is who, but this looks to be the one to watch first!!!

/monthly_04_2013/post-44875-0-11378000-1365379359_thumb.jpg /monthly_04_2013/post-44875-0-46358100-1365379385_thumb.jpg


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

This is two different horses... the bag shot is Lace, who is at 328 days (she foaled two years ago at 338 days). The other one is Freckles who is at 321 (don't know her foaling history). Toni missed the vulva shot for Lace, so here it is... Poor baby... she ripped her vulva on a mesquite tree a few days ago... She's already had her episiotomy!

Kari


----------



## 

Leave it to me to be looking at 2 different horses -- old minds.....






Poor little momma! Can't tell if the puffiness is from her injury -- or her sneaking up to the finish line! But if that is HER udder -- than I'm guessing she's getting really close for you!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

The puffiness is not from her injury. That just showed up yesterday and she injured herself 2 days ago. Hope she doesn't go tonight, we have 30 MPH winds going through. The mares are not in a barn, just an area that has a roof(mainly shade from sun).


----------



## 

If the puffiness just came yesterday -- then I'd be watching her ALL the time! She could go quickly with an udder like that, and her hooha looking that ready.

Do you have a picture of her standing at the backside, looking down her sides? I'm wondering how baby is riding? If she's looking somewhat slab-sided, don't take your eyes off her!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

She is the puggy one, but she has been slightly slab-sided for a couple days. Also the V goes from barely noticeable to very noticeable. Also moves from the middle of her stomach to closer to her front legs.

I'm unable to take the picture you want at this time, it's way to windy. I'm always watching her. I even dose in my chair by her stall.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We had a foaling bonanza this morning(thankfully waited until daylight). Rained part of the night.

Miss Te foaled a silver?dunskin filly(8 in cannon) at 10:30 am, with Lace at her side.

At 11:30 am Lace foaled a buckskin colt(7 1/4 in cannon).

Miss Te just popped her filly out. Had to go up in Lace to help. Felt one leg and the nose, not the other leg. It was back a little and I helped pull, so it was easier on Lace. She's the one with the injured vulva.

Both foals up, mom's have passed placenta. Just waiting for peeing, pooping, and nursing.

last pic is right after Miss Te foaled and Lace was in labor. We didn't have them in their pens because the high winds made sand dunes of them.

Freckles and Annie are about 2-3 weeks out.


----------



## AnnaC

MY GOODNESS!! That's the way to do it! LOL!!

Many congratulations on your new babies - and one of each too!








Well done Miss Te and Lace.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Wow! You need to visit and talk to my mare! Omg those foals are dolls! Beautiful babies! I don't know how you found time to take pictures and post for us. Thank you!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh my gosh!!! That's so exciting!!! CONGRATULATIONS! They are both adorable! (I love that shot of the one trying to stand.)


----------



## Jade10

wow what a lovely surprise when I logged on



Congratulations on you two beautiful foals!


----------



## 

SENSATIONAL babies!!! And one of each -- is wonderful!

AND I'd like to thank you so much for posting their pictures in the Album!! Was the first place I stopped when I got back from dinner and saw these beautiful babies!!!

CONGRATULATIONS again!!!!


----------



## Eagle

WoW



Congratulations



What a productive day





They are adorable, thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Thanks, I'm so glad they held off until today. It was very windy(30-40 mph) yesterday and then it started to rain. Before the rain, I had to move Lace(decided to move Miss Te with her for company). Their foaling pens where sand dunes(we have no barn). I checked Miss Te(last night) before I moved her and was suprised to fill her bag hard and clear fluid. Lace hunkered down and Miss Te paced all night. This morning I moved them back to there foaling pens for breakfast. Checked bags. Design's was hard and huge, with cloudy fluid. Miss Te wasn't as tight, but she also had cloudy fluid. Fed them breakfast between 7:30-8:00 am. They dove into their food without a backwards glance. Did notice Miss Te urinate a tiny bit once. Let them out in their turnout area(main area of the property) between 9:00-9:30 am. Noticed Miss Te and Lace went to the back area of the pen, they never go back there. They then moved to the front, by the house, with the other two preggo's. Went in the house to get some breakfast and noticed Miss Te was restless and acting like she wanted to lay down. Sat out on the front porch and ate my breakfast. Finished and told Kari Miss Te was in labor. 15 minutes after we both came back out and sat on the porch, she layed down. Delivered the filly within 15 minutes. Lace stood by her the whole time. We were watching Miss Te's filly when I noticed Lace acting a little weird. She had one soft poop and proceded to go into labor. Had to help because one leg was back a little. I could feel one leg and the nose. Finally found the other leg and helped pull.

This one was nice because I was preparing to stay up all night(like Diane has told me). Wasn't looking forward to it. Stayed up almost all night last night.

Freckles and Annie are 2-3 weeks out, so have a grace period.


----------



## 

Great job on helping Lace, too!

They are just so cute -- and so nice they foaled in the day for you! So happy to see two more healthy babies safely on the ground!!!!


----------



## KLM

Wow, Daytime babies!!! and one right after the other. I guess it was contageous!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Eagle

How are the new babies doing today? Can we have some new pics please


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I just noticed the buckskin colt having a lot of issues with balance. Not the wobbly sort of a newborn. He got up with a little trouble, but I just took it for newborn balance. I looked down and he was laying down again. I watched him go to get up and just flip over. He tried a couple more times and did the same thing. He gave up until I went out there. I stayed by him and helped him stay up. He is walking around, but still sways and is taking short, choppy strides with the front. I saw him nurse and pee. I'm going back out to check on him, so I'll take pictures. He was fine last night and this morning. He was attenpting to run around. I've also seen him poop.


----------



## 

Could be low blood sugar -- if he's been sleeping and not eating enough -- something Rain Man was doing the other day. You might try giving him a small amount of maple syrup mixed with warm water in a syringe and see if that picks him up, and give him lots of physical stimulation to get him going again.

Keep us posted on his condition!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

He was nursing when I went out to take pictures. After he nursed, I got him to move out. He is moving better and is alert. Here's more pictures of all three babies.

Dice is getting so big and is a little pistol.

The filly has the white on her face and will have 3 white socks.

The colt is solid, no white. He has blue eyes at this time. This is Kari's cremello stallions first foal. Freckles is in foal to Casper(cremello) also. Casper didn't disappoint. This colt has his extremely dishy face.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Your foals are adorable, thank you so much for the pictures! That little buckskin has stolen my heart, too bad I don't still live near you!


----------



## lexischase

Oh my goodness how precious!!! Will you ship the new little colt to me so I can put him in my pocket and take him everywhere? He is just the sweetest little thing! Big congrats! What an exciting day


----------



## cassie

congrats on your new babies! they are beautiful!

love them all!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Kari won't let him go for less than $5000



This is the first foal by her cremello stallion. This foal is a LK Buckeroo Bonsai (Boones Little Buckeroo) and LK Doctor Dream (LK Supreme Dream) cross. His dam is 29" and his sire is 30". It looks like a golden cross. He is so compact and well conformed. He is very upright. He is better today and was running around, driving mommy nuts. She wanted to eat breakfast.

We can't wait for Casper's second foal, out of our 32" silver bay homozygous tobiano mare with Mini Bucks breeding.

We had some new babies this morning, but they have two legs and feathers. Our female Sebastol goose was laying on 7 eggs and we have 4 live babies. Dad is a white Chinese. Both parents have blue eyes, so the babies will have blue eyes.

Freckles is more dropped and a little slabsided. Milk bar is the same. A little more loose and elongated in the vulva area. Will get pictures later of the two.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's pics of new baby geese(and mom), Freckles(324 days), and Annie(325?).


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Do have one question about the filly. I know she is a dunskin. Sire is smokey grulla(homozygous blk and has splash) and dam is a sorrel(sabino).

The fillies color stops at her legs. All four legs look white, you can't even see the white of her socks. I just just know she has three white socks because three of her hooves are white, one is black. Her dunskin color is different then our dunskin Mustang/QH. It has a amost reddish tinge, but dad being homozygous blk, that's not likely. I know she has a dun factor because the dorsal stripe runs from hre ears, through to her tail.

What color due you think she is and is the white color on her legs due to the sabino or splash.

If you need better pics, just tell me what you need.


----------



## AnnaC

No good with colours I'm afraid, I'll leave that to the others!! But both Freckles and Annie are looking great - I think your question mark over Annie is answered for you because they both look at exactly the same stage of pregnancy to me.


----------



## rubyviewminis

You answered your own question. Sire homozygous for black, dam sorrel then she could be buckskin dun, (dunskin) if one of them carries agouti. Sorrel can pass it on without showing it, and she could be a dunskin homozygous for black, or a bay homozygous for black. I think. She could even be grulla, when the foal coat comes off on the minis they surprise us with what is underneath. If she is grulla or smokey grulla the body color can be a multitude of shades. Our grullo horses looked bucksin until they got their 2 year old summer coats. Mustangs too. And then the shade of grullo will vary on each horse.

http://www.mustangs4us.com/Horse%20Colors/dun.htm

If I made a mistake hope someone can correct it. And remember, it may not apply here, but sooty gene has the same markings in many cases that dun has, dorsal stripe, leg barring, face mask, forehead cobwebbing, and lined ears.


----------



## 

Sounds right to me, and explained well!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Color genetics are fascinating, and Thehorse.com just came out with another article. They are learning new things and coming up with new tests every year. Can't wait for this baby. Hope it doesn't have blue eyes tho.

Gosh! I startle everytime I see a pic of your bay mare! She looks so much like Missy. Can't wait to see your other babies!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's Freckles(328 days) and Annie(329 days)

Freckles is progressing every day, so I think she will go within the week.

Annie is a little slower, so she may last up to 2 weeks.


----------



## 

Boy, they are looking fabulous!!! Everything moving ahead as it should! Won't be long now!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Freckles-silver bay homozygous tobiano(332 days) a lot of agitation and rolling last night. Vulva was very loose and puffy. Not as much this morning. Edema had gone down, but resurfaced a couple days ago. Very hard to touch, still needs to fill the nipples. Can get clear, slightly sticky fluid(but not easily)

Annie-smokey blk homozygous tobiano(333 days)Hard bag-clear,slightly stick fluid


----------



## 

Boy! They are both looking good!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Funny, Diane, I said the same thing out loud before I read your post! They ARE looking good.


----------



## Eagle

How are they looking today?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Freckles(334 days)very loose and puffy vulva, inside pale pink with darker pink starting. She"s had a V on and off for the last 24 hrs. She's a little wide right now. Her bag is firm but needs the nipples to fill in. Can express some clear sticky fluid.

Annie(335 +/- days)loose, no puffiness. Inside vulva is a darker pink than Freckles. Her bag is rock hard and can have clear sticky fluid expressed easily. She has had a V since last night. Was slightly slab-sided this morning, but has gone back to wide-load.

Both mares have been very restless today. They keep moving from one place to another. Going to areas that they had stayed away from for the last couple weeks. Both have had loose stools on and off for the past couple days.

Here's pictures of their bellies. Bay pinto is Freckles, Smokey blk pinto is Annie(second pic)


----------



## 

Both looking fabulous and close! Remember, they can turn any "wideness" into slab-sided with just a roll or two~! Sounding VERY promising! Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnaC

Looks like they are racing against each other - maybe you will be foaling them both down at the same time!! Anyway, it wont be long now.


----------



## Eagle

Yep Anna, I thinbk we will be seeing a foaling frenzy very soon


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Both Freckles and Annie have reached a stale-mate. Annie is very V'd and the baby has moved forward. Can easily express clear sticky fluid from nipples, but her nipples are not full. Freckles nipples are also not full. Haven't seen any movement from the foals for a few days. Look at the pictures from 4 days ago and the mares are the same.


----------



## Gone_Riding

It always makes me nervous when I haven't felt the baby move. I once went a whole week without seeing my mare's baby move. I was relieved when I just happened to see it kick 3x in succession. I then went I couple days more before seeing movement again. Hopefully, yours is due to baby lined up and in position!


----------



## 

Sounds like they are really almost ready to go!! Nipples will fill with foaling -- so keep watching them VERY carefully and VERY often! Sounds like it won't be long now!

Safe foaling!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Diane...

This is Kari... I sent you a message (via yahoo) a couple of days ago, asking about an Appaloosa stallion...

Toni and I are considering adding Appaloosa to our color line up... I've been pouring over Appy Mini websites for a few days and would appreciate any guidance you may give us.

Thank you,

Kari


----------



## cassie

sounds like your girls are getting close! they shouldn't take much longer now




though it seems the girls this year are holding out on us with the babies LOL.

love the name Kari



I have a pet named Kari.


----------



## 

Sorry. I sometimes forget to check that one. but have it set to notify me! Going out now to look!!!!!


----------



## 

So sorry. I have that open 24/7, but I forget that after a few days Yahoo shuts it down looking for the password again -- so it stops notifying me of incoming mail. I have to do better!

I sent you a reply!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Hey there... I answered you... Thanks for getting back to me!

Kari


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Since the two remaining mares have come to a standstill, here's a couple pictures of the first three babies. Dice is a month old and stuck up. He thinks people are going to eat him. Dash and Diva are 2 weeks old. Dash decided to be brave lastnight and came up to me. Diva loves poeple and readily comes up to you. I tried to get a picture of the two boys, to show the size difference. The picture is a little too far away, Dice won't get too close. The boys are two weeks apart in age, but 6"(LOL) apart in size. Here's also a picture of two of our kittens from the four litters earlier.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Can you say "V'd". This is Annie this morning. The liquid from her nipples is turning to a cloudy color and her nipples are filling. Freckles nipples are filling, but the liquid is clear.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Come on Freckles, you can do it! The babies are adorable!


----------



## Eagle

Looks like you will be seeing a baby soon



Don't leave her alone from now, get your blanket and move into the barn



Is someone at home during the day watching them?

Safe foaling


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I'm home 24/7. We had to move horses around, so the two remaining mares are in the backyard. Had to separate the stallions, so they are in the individual stalls. Annie(she is blind in one eye) is very attached to Freckles, so they stay together. I sit on the backporch and watch them.


----------



## 

Certainly is moving ahead -- just beautifully!! You're going to have another BABY!!!!!!

Safe foaling, and I'll be looking for the announcement!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Annie foaled last night about 11 pm. It was a red bag and we were unable to save the foal. She was a sorrel tobiano (highly likely homozygous). From the baby's appearance, we think she wasn't as far along as we thought. We measured the foal and she was about 17 inches high. We think she wasn't due until mid-June. The first stallion we bred her to was a black frame overo. (Annie is smoky black splash homozygous tobiano.) After we moved to Tucson last June, Annie came back into heat (about 45 days after breeding her to Hawk) and we bred her to a bay homozygous tobiano stallion with splash. Either stallion could have produced sorrel tobiano... Without DNA testing, we'll never be sure which stallion was the father...

Based on the pics below, can anyone tell if the foal was premature?

With heavy heart,

Kari & Toni


----------



## eagles ring farm

I'm so sorry for your loss . ...just heartbreaking (((HUGS))))

Red bags are scary for sure. Hoping Annie is doing ok

I've no experience in preemies but she looks fully developed to me

but others will know better

again I'm so sorry


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Thank you... I'm going ahead and milking the colostrum (we didn't do it for Shadow)... I wanted something 'good' to come out of it. Kari


----------



## blazingstarranch

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby girl. I really feel for what you're going through. Luckily your mare is still with you. It doesn't lessen the pain, I know. Best wishes to you and your mare. And big hugs to you.


----------



## Eagle

I am very sorry for your lose



I am sending prayers for poor Annie. Was it a dysocia? Please let us know what happened to help the others learn.

The filly looks fully formed and not premature to me.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I did some research on 'red bag' last night and this morning. The correct term is placenta previa... premature detachment of the placenta... The typical 'red bag' is from the fertilized egg attaching itself too low in the uterus or too close to the cervix. The placenta can grow over the cervix and this is what is seen as the 'red bag.' The placenta detaches, is expelled first and then the foal. If you get to it in time, you cut through the placenta, reach in and pull the foal out. However, there is still the risk that the foal is oxygen deprived and results in a 'dummy foal.' It takes only a few minutes for the foal to suffocate.

Sometimes the placenta detaches and the foal and placenta are delivered at the same time. If the placenta detaches and the foal is without oxygen en utero, the foal suffocates inside the mare. When delivered, it is stillborn.

Cause for placenta previa can be endophyte toxemia from fescue hay contaminated with the endophyte fungus (common in eastern states such as Missouri). Placentitis (infection of the placenta caused by bacteria entering through the vulva) can cause premature detachment... and, I also read, if the placenta is attached too low, the foal can lay against it and the pressure causes detachment. In normal pregnancy, the placenta is attached to the uterine wall above the foal...

Last night, I assume the placenta came out before the foal or right after the foal and the foal couldn't break out of the bag quickly enough and suffocated. Placentitis and endophyte toxemia causes tough bags as well... So, two things happened... The placenta detached too quickly and stopped the oxygen flow AND the bag was too tough for the foal to break out of on its own when it was delivered...

It is also quite possible the placenta detached inside Annie even a few days ago and the foal had already suffocated... We did notice that all movement stopped about 3-4 days ago...

If a mare has placentitis (infection of the placenta), it can be remedied by administering antibiotics about 30 days before the foal is due...

Unless I have a necropsy done, I won't really know what happened.

I bought this mare last May with her yearling filly. The previous owner had a hard time delivering the foal (filly) the year beore and the filly was damaged in the hind quarters during delivery... In retrospect, I don't know if this caused a uterine infection or not... I also don't know if a uterine infection can last two years. Annie is well-fed (primarily alfalfa hay) and had no issues this past year. She is blind in one eye as the previous owner didn't know she had an eye infection and never treated it. She is also 16 years old. In all other respects she acts like any other horse in our herd. She is low on the totem pole, but for the last 3-4 months she has been with only the pregnant mares and she buddied up to Freckles... Freckles sometimes pushes her around, but most of the time they eat together and stand nose to tail and scratch each other or just flick the flies off each other with their tails...

Kari


----------



## atotton

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

An additional note... this may be harsh and some may be offended by this ... A part of me believes strongly in 'survival of the fitest.' Mother nature is a harsh and cruel mistress. Horses in the wild survive because they are the strongest and the hardiest... If a Mustang mare develops any kind of defect, she and/or her foal dies... Leaving behind the strongest. So, a part of me feels that to try and 'fix' a problem with a domestic mare is wrong... Now, if my environment causes the problem... i.e. poor nutrition and poor care, then it is up to me to do what I can to ensure survival of the mare and foal... But, if there is a genetic defect in the foal or the mare (i.e. dwarfism) then you do not breed that horse ever again... Before I breed Annie again, I want a vet to perform a full breeding soundness check on her...

I also need to monitor future mares to see if they have an infection while pregnant. I just found out a vet can do an ultrasound to see if there is anything wrong with the placenta...

Kari


----------



## AnnaC

Firstly, I'm so very sorry for the loss of Annie's foal - she does look full term to me as well. Many years ago we lost a foal through a red bag, simply because we didn't know what was happening and sent for the vet. Our filly could have been saved had we acted immediately (with the relevant knowledge) as she was still just breathing once the vet arrived and she was out! A very unhappy way to learn about red bags! Three years ago we had 3 red bag deliveries from our mares and all three foals survived - we saw the red bag presenting so quickly snagged it and baby was following normally and delivered within seconds. Of course we were lucky that the babies were presenting correctly, so many red bags come with 'displaced' foals which means that saving them is often impossible.

Hope that Annie is recovering ok, sending you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## 

> *An additional note... this may be harsh and some may be offended by this ...*


Because you started your replly this way, I want to answer what you said. Please understand, I always try to give the benefit of the doubt to people and try to say things as nicely as I can, but the way you are saying this is "survival of the fittest" is hurting me to the core. So not judging you, but let me explain what I "hear" you are saying.

First, a red bag delivery is NOT a genetic defect. Placental previa is just the unfortunate seating of the placenta inside the mother -- any mother -- horse or humans. Therefore the placenta grows across the mouth of the womb blocking the normal delivery. The baby's head can not engage and begin the spreading of the birth canal, since the placenta is soft material, and not the little feet and head of the foal -- or in humans the skull of the newborn. It does not happen often, BUT without assistance it is a death sentence for both foals and in the past used to be for humans alike as the placenta begins to hemmorhage as contractions and baby's head/feet begin to push against it. And secondary hemmorhaging of the mother can also be the result from lack of assitance at the birth.

The way you wrote the earlier reply, I am assuming that you were not in attendance at the delivery again -- since you are saying that you "assume it was a red bag?"

A red bag delivery is easy to visually determine, and in many, many cases easily remedied -- the placenta presents first and looks like a red sponge. You must quickly cut through that, and reach the foal's amniotic sac. Then quickly cut through that and deliver the foal. Very seldom does a foal die anymore with a breeder who understands what is happening and acts quickly -- although many foals can have dystocias that require additional assistance in these cases.

The placenta did not separate 2-3 days ago, or she would have aborted -- as nature expels dead fetuses this far along -- so chances are you had a viable foal until the delivery. The baby appears full term in the pictures, but babies can not break through the amniotic sac + the placental lining without assistance in time to take their first breaths, so the baby suffocates. You are fortunate you did not find your mare bled-out along with the baby.

I understand what you are saying about wild horses, but remember, these are not "wild horses" they were bred down by man, and come with a series of man-bred-in problems, as many dog and cat breeds are these days -- i.e. Persian cats and Bull Dogs bred with heads too broad for mommas to deliver without cesarean sections. In nature, survival of the fittest is the norm, but once man came into the picture and domesticated these animals, he also took on the responsiblity of caring for them as a good steward -- assisting in their care. I can understand not putting a foal on life support machines, but I can not understand standing by to just watch a baby die and calling it survival of the fittest.

This may seem harsh too, but we all work very hard to help each of these precious little ones come to the ground safely -- no matter what position they choose for birth. With some we are successful, with others, unfortunately, we aren't. But we TRY because these are domestic animals that look to us for their care, their feeding and everything else relating to them being on our property and under our supervision.

I grew up on a farm and my friends say I have a farmer mentality -- some are offended because I don't "react" at death. I'm sad at the loss, but I understand that it happens. That said, I don't stand around and just watch it happen without trying to save whatever animal it is from an untimely death.

I am very sorry for the loss of this little one. You are very fortunate your mare survived. Also, I am sure your vet will find the mare breeding sound, as this is not genetic, it is simply a malpresentation because her placenta attached in an unfortunate place. With placentitis you would most likely have seen a discharge -- which I don't remember you reporting. If you had, one of us would have advised you to have her checked by a vet, as we lost 2 foals to placentitis last year. Very sad. But, if she is cultured now, she may well have an infection from the birth.

Again, I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but I am a FIRM BELIEVER that WE are responsible for the care of the animals we choose to own, and must do all we can to assist them thoughout their life with us. And since we know ahead of time that these mares can have difficulties, I believe it is our responsiblity as owners to be in attendance and do everything that we can to bring these precious little ones to the ground safely.

JMHO

~~Diane


----------



## Eagle

We are not here to judge you, if you intend to believe "survival of the fitest" that is your choice. Our role here is to help get as many babies safely on the ground and our advice to be present at the birth is simply how we personally do things in our barns. A red bag foal in my personal experience is in no way a sick foal or a dwarf, they grow up to be perfectly healthy horses. Most of us on here have experienced a few and even though they need fast intervention it is not a reason to let a foal die. JMHO

I wish you all the best with your next mare.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I'm just hurting right now... This was a beautiful filly and I'm trying to rationalize loosing the baby... Hence, survival of the fittest... I see what you say about the wild horses and yes, we are responsible for our domestic ones... We just missed this foal by about 30 minutes... We don't have barn cameras, we don't have mare stare and Toni and I were worn out... Toni especially, since she's the one that gets up and down all night long to check the mares... We both stayed out there until after 10:30 and Annie wasn't showing any signs whatsoever of impending foaling... She was just standing in a corner, half asleep, one foot relaxed... nothing... No restlessness, no pacing, no hunching like she was contracting, nothing... Her bag wasn't very big, although firm. I expressed liquid from her bag that was slightly milky, but translucent. That was the only sign she was close, but all information I could find said it could still be 24 hours away.

I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings... If you have ever watched the tv series, Bones... I seem to be very much like Temperance Brennan... I try to rationalize and analyze and try to find a reason for things happening, and find a way to prevent it happening again... The tears are just below the surface because I don't like breaking down... The times I've done that, all I want to do is stay in bed for days... So, I 'keep a stiff upper lip' and forge ahead.

On top of all this, I lost my job a week or so ago and we're hanging on financially by a thread. The only thing positive on the horizon is my dad's estate is almost settled (still a few weeks away) and I will be getting a substantial inheritance... Enough to buy my own place and buy enough hay and animal supplies to last for several years. That should give me enough time to get a farm income going via selling eggs, meat & dairy goats, vegetables, fruit & honey...

Sometimes I feel as though I have no business trying to do something I've wanted to do all my life... Have horses. My aunt seems to think I should sell everything and come live with her and my mom... Be like them. Live in so-cal in suburbia staring at four walls of a house instead of living in the country, growing my own food, living and loving horses...

P.S. I would never have 'just let a foal die' if I'm present... I would even give mouth-to-mouth resuscitation if necessary... birth fluids and all. (I even did that with a kitten a few months ago and the kitten survived.)

Kari


----------



## 

No, I understand what you were doing. I just didn't want you to let yourself think that way.

Remember, I've raised horses many, many years -- since I was a child and we had Arabians. I have slept in many a stall at night -- totally worn out from being there week after week, just because there was a "due date" pending -- maybe no signs -- but we can't always count on that. So, get yourself a sleeping bag and set yourself up in the barn for the next one. With good pictures, we should be able to see baby turn into the go position, and give you enough notice to be there for the next birth.

When I see signs that birth is 48-72 hours away, I move into the barn. I have no cameras -- never did -- so I use myself as the camera. I sleep with the mare I think is closest with my phone as my alarm clock. But an anxious mare getting ready to foal will be active and pacing and drop herself heavily to the stall floor. I've never slept through that.

When a baby is 24 hours away -- consider it minutes away from birth! There is no "clock" for the mommas, and even with foaling pH strips, a mare's pH can drop from 7.4 to 6.0 and foaling in 4 hours. So, for the imminent births -- and by imminent I mean 24-48 hours away if you can tell -- you must rally yourself and be there.

Remember, we always say no more than 20 minute checks -- and really 10 minutes would be more perfect -- because baby only has 6 minutes to survive. That's why I live in the barn during foaling season. It was the only way to do it in the past, and so I continued what I knew worked for me.

I'm sorry for your loss, but let's see if we can't get the next ones safely on the ground with your attendance. Since you're looking for the reason and how to fix it -- the reason is the baby needed help and no one was there to help it. The way to prevent it is to be there. So, since this has happened twice, let's not let it happen again. You just have to allow yourself to be a bit uncomfortable for a few nights to BE there for these little ones.

If this is what you have always wanted -- then let's make it happen!! You can do it!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Diane you are the best horse mommy ever! With my first and thought last foal 3 years ago, a kind, experienced foaler told me the same thing, almost word for word. I went out and bought a $70 camera I couldn't afford, and I camped out watching her from 50 feet away. 2 1/2 months later, I was exhausted, irrritated, frustrated. And even though she is the master of sneaky, amongst sneaky foaling mares, I was able to make it in time and save that foal.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We both stayed out, never leaving her side... After almost six hours of watching Freckles walk, poop, pee, walk, poop, pee, eat... She finally went down about 11:30 p.m. and got down to business. With a little help, she delivered a monsterous buckskin filly pinto with 8" cannon bones at 11:55 p.m.

I told Toni that she'd better have the baby before midnight and she did... I kept whispering in Freckles' ear that I wanted a buckskin filly... Tobiano assured since Freckles is homozygous tobiano... I forgot to tell her... petite!!! I think this filly will outgrow her B papers! I might even be able to ride her when she's full grown... As big as she is, I thought she'd be a colt, but, Toni assured me she was a girl... (I wonder if she had a sex-change when I wasn't lookin!) The baby was ready to kick butt and take names as soon as it hit the ground. I think she's already as big as Dice, who is 5 weeks old tomorrow.

She's already nursed and mom has passed the placenta intact... Freckles is a bit pushy and keeps getting between us and the filly... With a little pushing back; however, she does back off. We're now letting her have her space...

Poor Annie is upset and wants the baby...

We're going to bed for the next 12 hours... lol... We'll get pics in the daylight hours...

Kari & Toni


----------



## Eagle

oh wonderful. I am so happy for you both. We need pics though






* CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I need a BIG name for this filly.... I'm thinking Big Bertha (named after the howitzer the Germans used in WWII)... I could call her Dallas, since she's the size of Texas... 'course, there's also Alaska...

I could call her MMM Dream Supersized Me...

I guess in the grand scheme of things, she's not as big as a Clydesdale... but close... lol!

Kari


----------



## Eagle

oh come on you meanie share some pics


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank goodness for a successful foaling - many congratulations and well done Freckles!!





Cant wait for the pictures of this new 'giant' in our midst!!


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS on a healthy delivery!!!! Even if she is a giant -- she's alive and safely on the ground!! GOOD GOING GIRLS!!!!

I can't wait to see the pictures!!! Oh, I want pictures!!!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Congrats!!!!!! Love buckskins!!! Pics pics pics please!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Congratulations! So glad for you both and Freckles on another healthy Filly! Can't wait to see what she looks like and the name you pick out.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, she didn't shrink while we were asleep! She is very pretty and looks like she will be more refined than her mother. Her mother is a chunk. She is still wobbly, but has no fear. She walks right up to the cats and us, even if her mother is trying to shove her away.

Here's pics. The last pic is her standing next to a level that is 24". She is approx. 23".

Daddy gave her his color and his dishy head, but forgot about size. He is 30" and very refined.

Her barn name is going to be "Dallas". Still working on reg. name. I said name her Fancy Broken Dreams, but Kari vetoed that. LOL I think that is better than Big Bertha!!!LOL

Dams name is Mini Bucks Fancy Freckles and sire is Westeria Farms GMB Dream Come True!! To save the filly from Kari's bad name choice, please give us any ideas.LOL

I said we should have a driving team with Dice and Dallas. A tall silver pinto and a tall buckskin pinto, since both are looking to mature close to the same height. Between 32-34".


----------



## atotton

Congrats on the new baby!!


----------



## targetsmom

Congratulations on your lovely big (& healthy) girl!! Our colt from last year came with 8.5" cannon bones and his barn name is Clyde! He has already outgrown his A papers and is too tall to show R as a yearling. Luckily he is a pinto and we see driving in his future because he can't outgrow Pinto papers and for ADS shows he would just be a pony. If he keeps growing I may ride him, as I only weigh 100 pounds. I try to look at the bright side when the foal is alive and healthy.


----------



## 

She is very pretty!!! Tall is fine, as Mary said, you can register her with the Pinto registry and have a lot more opportunities to show her!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I really don't think she's going to outgrow her A papers... She'll probably mature around 33"... She is very pretty. I was just expecting a small baby because my stallion is only 30" and the buckskin colt, Dash, from Lace (same sire) is going to be tiny.... <g> But, Lace is 29" so Dash got a double whammy of 'small.'

I'm happy with her... I was just kiddin!

I'm still trying to come up with a good name for her... I kinda like the name Dallas for a barn name, but I cannot come up with a registration name that incorporates Dallas... I start out with MMM Dreams (because that is part of Casper's name) but can't seem to tie Dallas into anything that goes with it.

Dash's name is MMM Dreams A Dash of Debonair

Diva's name is MMM Destinys Dazzling Diva

Dice's name is MMM Designs Roll of the Dice

We went by 'D' names because the AGS (American Goat Society) tattoo's this year all start with D so we named the goats born this year all 'D' names. So we just did the same for the horse names...

How about this one... MMM Dreams Desert Diamond... Desi for short...

Kari


----------



## Eagle

MMM Dreams Debonair Dallas

MMM Dreams Dallas Diva

MMM Dreams Dallas Dancer


----------



## 

I like that "Dallas Diva" -- but whatever you choose -- she's just beautiful!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Your buckskin pinto filly is *beautiful! *Buckskin is a favorite of mine, too, but perhaps with appaloosa spots! LOL Buckskin pinto is the next best thing. LOL Congrats!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

*Sorry, it's been so long. Kari has a strangle hold on the computer. She even had me get a Facebook page, not sure why. Never can get on it.*

*MMM Designs Roll Of The Dice (Dice) is 2 1/2 months old. He will be a silver black with blue eyes. Got a suprise from his sire's breeder. I bought Rohan back in 2009. The breeder said he had jumped the fence and bred a mare for 2010. She is a gorgous 3 yr old silver bay filly. Well, the breeder contacted me a few weeks ago about a buckskin colt that was born the same year. The sire she listed came back as not daddy. She tested all her other stallions on the farm at that time and they all came back as no. She tested Rohan and he is the daddy. She has another colt born the same year that she will be testing. She guesses Rohan got sneaky through the fence.*

*MMM Destinys Dazzling Diva (silver dunskin sabino) and MMM Dreams A Dash of Debonair (buckskin) are 2 months old. Diva loves people and will paw you if ignored.*

*MMM Dreams Desert Diamond (buckskin pinto) is 6 weeks old.*

*Here's updated pics.*


----------



## 

WONDERFUL~! And how sneaky of him!!


----------

